# Mt. Wachusett in MA



## Bagels (Sep 27, 2008)

Who here goes to Wachusett? It might be a really small mountain, but its fun. Night riding is the best, especially the 24 hour event

Who else here will be riding Wawa at night every week this winter?


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm a wawa junkie.


----------



## snowsam17 (Jan 14, 2008)

me too 

its basically the only place i rode last year other than a day trip to loon. i have no time to go anywhere further away!


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

How many days you get in there last year?


----------



## Bagels (Sep 27, 2008)

only 5, including that 24 hour event

I am getting a season pass this year though.
The season pass also gives me huge discounts at Stratton.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

I was there...jeez, prolly over 40 times this passed season. If you only go nights, get the Bronze pass. It's like $200 or something, if you buy it before the end of October (That is a super deal). Price goes up after that.


----------



## snowsam17 (Jan 14, 2008)

i prolly go only about 5 0r 6 times, and unfortunately the only times i can go are weekends, which are super crowded of course

hockey season makes snowboarding tough


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

snowsam17 said:


> hockey season makes snowboarding tough


Ha. Your priorities need a second look.


----------



## jpfaherty2 (Aug 13, 2008)

I'll prob rip wawa 10-15 times this year. Never night riding except maybe the 24 hr event. Good lil mountain tho!


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

^ Nice. More Boston people on here. We should do a Boston area get-together at Wawa sometime this season.


----------



## jpfaherty2 (Aug 13, 2008)

sedition said:


> ^ Nice. More Boston people on here. We should do a Boston area get-together at Wawa sometime this season.


Yeah I'll be down for that. Winter can't come soon enough. I got some buddies who will join also.


----------



## snowsam17 (Jan 14, 2008)

sedition said:


> Ha. Your priorities need a second look.


haha yepp im a senior in high school now and i havent decided whether or not to play in college, mainly because i wanna spend all winter boarding:thumbsup:


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

^ what school you play for? A good friend of mine is a Ref.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

Comin' straight outta Westie...

I picked up the bronze pass (full passes around here are so friggin expensive. Sunapee's is more than the Vail pass that includes other mountains!) for this year, and I expect to be night riding the hell out of the place. I also got a free pass and a hamburger for picking up trash on Earth Day.

For an icy pile of rocks, Wawa is doin' it rite.


----------



## Bagels (Sep 27, 2008)

Wawa is so much fun, as small as it is. When I go, the lines are tiny. You just can't beat night riding too. Where else can you go for 24 hours straight? Well, last year was really like 21, but still.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah, if you living Boston, it's a great deal. Take 45-60 min to get there. It is small, but not like Blue Hill / Neshoba(sp) small, the park is decent, and the value is unlike any other resort in New England. And night riding. Sunday nights are the best time to go, if you can make it.


----------



## snowsam17 (Jan 14, 2008)

sedition said:


> ^ what school you play for? A good friend of mine is a Ref.


needham high, but ima girl so he would have to ref girls varsity


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

I grew up in Norwood. What division are ya'll? I'll ask him if he ever reffed Needham.


----------



## snowsam17 (Jan 14, 2008)

were d1. we do play norwood but we smoke you guys


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

I went to HS in Boston...no idea how good / bad Norwood High is at anything. *shrugs*


----------



## snowsam17 (Jan 14, 2008)

haha ok that makes sense


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

I miss Wachusett today. I was trying to get an opening day estimate n their website, but no dice. Anyone know?

I'm sure it's not for awhile, but still...I just wanna go get my picture taken.


----------



## Bagels (Sep 27, 2008)

I just got my season pass.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

*Question*

Can we bring boards into the cafe eating area? I don't want to leave my board out on the open racks.


----------



## snowsam17 (Jan 14, 2008)

no boards can go inside but wawa's got a board check where you check in your board and get a ticket, and they watch ur board while you eat and they give them the ticket to get it back. its super convinient. 

i also suggest buying a lock incase you go somewhere without a boardcheck. any small cheap lock will do, as any form of lock is enough to deter theives.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Dalau said:


> Can we bring boards into the cafe eating area? I don't want to leave my board out on the open racks.


(1) Get a lock.

(2) They have free board/ski check (but you should really tip those people).


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

SpringheelJack said:


> I was trying to get an opening day estimate n their website, but no dice.


Dice. It says 11/28.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

snowsam17 said:


> no boards can go inside but wawa's got a board check where you check in your board and get a ticket, and they watch ur board while you eat and they give them the ticket to get it back. its super convinient.
> 
> i also suggest buying a lock incase you go somewhere without a boardcheck. any small cheap lock will do, as any form of lock is enough to deter theives.


Ah. Thanks!



sedition said:


> (1) Get a lock.
> 
> (2) They have free board/ski check (but you should really tip those people).


What's a good amount to tip (I bet the first person to respond to this is gonna be someone who guards that areahttp://www.snowboardingforum.com/images/smilies/rolleyes.gif
 )



sedition said:


> Dice. It says 11/28.


Dang... Assuming there's a reasonable amount of snow before that, will any places open sooner?


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Dalau said:


> Ah. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(1) Tip: $1 or $2 every time you get your board back.

(2) 11/28 is 6 weeks away. Assuming there will be a reasonable amount of snow in the great Boston area by then is, well, a little unrealistic.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

Aww man. 11/28 is like eternity. 

By the way, anyone else see the thing about how they were planning on digging a half-pipe ditch, instead of having to construct the shape out of snow, but the locals wouldn't let them since it's not 'eco-friendly'? What a bunch of BS. You think digging a ditch is somehow worse than Wachusett having to make like 5 more tons of snow over the season to keep the pipe up?

I honestly hate every single person in that county.


----------



## chags613 (Jul 26, 2008)

im from rhode island so wachusetts is the best place near me i go every sunday and ride at a little hill during the week


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

wawa's always been out of reach for me :/
lived in boston during the summer, and goto school in south-western NH.
if I'm gonna drive, it's gonna be to sunapee or stratton ;x although I wouldnt mind making a trip down there for some night boarding.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

^ In 45 min I can go from my crib in Boston to the lift line. Season pass was $209. Can't beat that with a fukcin' stick!


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2008)

Yeah thats a pretty sick deal, can't lie. If i was still in the city there's no way I wouldn't be there lol.
A friend of mine also has an on property house at sunapee with an open door, so that's a pretty clutch incentive.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

WAWA eh! yep its fun...Live in NH so not far and usually decent! I trained some snowboard patrol peeps from there. So I know we'll sure to be taken care of.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

The problem with Wachusetts is that there is a high theft rate of snowboards ----400/yr reported to the police. My son's was stolen yesterday and unfortunately we did not know about the free lock-up because they don't have it posted where you buy the tickets. The operations manager insisted it was posted but it is not. Most likely the regulars know about it. Their surveillance camera showed it being stolen but the camera pictures were very gritty and exact ID not possible. Our's was not the only one stolen that day. This is just a reminder to make sure your children's boards/ski's are secured and all ski resorts should be providing free lock-up since you are paying for admission.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

clayah said:


> The problem with Wachusetts is that there is a high theft rate of snowboards ----400/yr reported to the police. My son's was stolen yesterday and unfortunately we did not know about the free lock-up because they don't have it posted where you buy the tickets. The operations manager insisted it was posted but it is not. Most likely the regulars know about it. Their surveillance camera showed it being stolen but the camera pictures were very gritty and exact ID not possible. Our's was not the only one stolen that day. This is just a reminder to make sure your children's boards/ski's are secured and all ski resorts should be providing free lock-up since you are paying for admission.


Sorry to hear that happened. But with all due respect, it is *YOUR* responsibility to keep your stuff safe. That is why you lock your front door when you go to work, lock your car door when you leave it, and lock-up you skis / snowboard when you go into the lodge. It is not managment's fault for not properly notifying you that they offer free board/ski check. It is yours, and yours alone, responsibility to buy a lock, and lock your stuff up. Again, I am very sorry to hear about the theft.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

Yes that is true----but they are very aware of their theft problem and should make it known that the service is available----you are paying admission to their private facility-they do owe responsability to providing safety measures. Therefore, there should be more than one lock-up area and you should be told when you purchase your tickets. I have heard that the theft at night time is horrendous so I am just sending the warning.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

I have not been there yet but I would totally like to go... night skiing would be awesome, for some reason i kinda like it better than during the day


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

Wawa is not bad, but you definitely have to pick the days you go. I have just started riding this season, learned at Okemo's free learn to ride program (dec 1-19 weekdays free rental, lift ticket and lesson) I have been to Wachusett 6 times this year and the conditions have been everything from awesome powder (new years eve) to pure ice, like 100% ice. 
Weeknights the lines have been pretty decent but the school ski clubs are starting up this week so we'll see how it goes.

I bought a bronze century pass, it's an awesome deal as some have already said you get steep discounts at other NE resorts.

I dont ride park but the park is pretty much suck from what I can tell so far this year, when we got dumped on in central,ma they started to build some kickers, but that's about it. I havent been up since New Years day, so maybe they have more setup now, i'll keep you guys updated on the conditions there.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

clayah said:


> Yes that is true----but..


"Yes, BUT..."
I'm sorry, BUT..."
I didn't mean to offend, BUT..."
Etc.

IMHO, usually, the "but" in such statements means the speaker is trying to shift responsibility, lessen their own, or never really meant to take responsibility for their actions in the first place. I don't buy it. It may sound harsh, but if you do not make reasonable provisions to look after you own, then the grounds you stand on to later shift responsibility once something does happen is shaky, at best. Spending hundreds of dollars on equipment, and then leaving it unattended outside? Just don't seem like common sense to me. :dunno:

Again, I am sorry the board was stolen. I've had a board stolen (15 years ago), and two motorcycles stolen. I know, it really sucks.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

Game, set, match Sedition.

Anyway, I'm up at wa a good 20 to 30 times a year. Love the price and for a small(ish) mountain, they really make a nice effort to keep the terrain changing. Add the fact that they have Guinness on tap and I'm in for the long haul. My only complaint would be the ridiculous amount of people who stop in the middle of the runs there. I haven't seen this issue at many of the other places I've been, but wa just seems to attract "stoppers".


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

leak said:


> Anyway, I'm up at wa a good 20 to 30 times a year. Love the price and for a small(ish) mountain, they really make a nice effort to keep the terrain changing. Add the fact that they have Guinness on tap and I'm in for the long haul. My only complaint would be the ridiculous amount of people who stop in the middle of the runs there. I haven't seen this issue at many of the other places I've been, but wa just seems to attract "stoppers".


Agreed, on all accounts. Esp the Guinness, and the various "camp sites" that seem to get set-up mid trail. WTF are those people thinking?


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

sedition said:


> Agreed, on all accounts. Esp the Guinness, and the various "camp sites" that seem to get set-up mid trail. WTF are those people thinking?


Yeah those "campsites" make it tough for me to ride (still learning ...1st season) ...it's tough enough to dodge the ice...now I have to worry about the man made campsites at the top and middle and bottom of every steep section!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm thinking a lot of that _should_ calm down once the actual park is open and the gremlins have somewhere to go compare pants.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

leak said:


> I'm thinking a lot of that _should_ calm down once the actual park is open and the gremlins have somewhere to go compare pants.



haha that's awesome, quite true

I'm going tonight before the ice storm hits, we're supposed to start to get snow around 5ish then ice after midnight...the next few days will probably be terrible after Ice Storm II comes ...

VT, NH are supposed to get dumped on though with good snow, maybe a good weekend to hit Okemo


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

CapitalEast said:


> haha that's awesome, quite true
> 
> I'm going tonight before the ice storm hits, we're supposed to start to get snow around 5ish then ice after midnight...the next few days will probably be terrible after Ice Storm II comes ...
> 
> VT, NH are supposed to get dumped on though with good snow, maybe a good weekend to hit Okemo


Sounded like mostly snow just out west, ice more towards the city/coast (I hope at least). I'm headed out there Friday night w/some Friends.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

sedition said:


> Sounded like mostly snow just out west, ice more towards the city/coast (I hope at least). I'm headed out there Friday night w/some Friends.



unfortunately, I think Wachusett will not be so lucky to get all snow =(


Hour by Hour Weather Forecast for Worcester, MA (01609) - weather.com


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

CapitalEast said:


> Hour by Hour Weather Forecast for Worcester, MA (01609) - weather.com


The forecast for Princeton (town Wawa is in) is slightly better than the one for Worcester, but not too much. I really hate the term "wintry mix." It's not a pretty word.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm kinda pissed that I didn't think to bring my stuff to work so I could go up tonight. If this turns into another ice fiasco who knows when they will be open again.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

leak said:


> I'm kinda pissed that I didn't think to bring my stuff to work so I could go up tonight. If this turns into another ice fiasco who knows when they will be open again.


Hopefully it's not as bad as last time

and I second .... "wintry mix" =


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

Anyoen see the huge jump behind the park, looks sick. But idk after today it prolly be so iced up.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

squid267 said:


> Anyoen see the huge jump behind the park, looks sick. But idk after today it prolly be so iced up.



Yeah buddy that thing is giant, you mean at the very bottom of the mtn near 'A' Quad. I was there yesterday, the conditions were great but they had the park closed.

All of the highschools had there ski clubs so between 4-7:30 the place was packed, after that it was great though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

I tried riding a 4-foot high wall of what I thought was packed snow along the side of one of the blue trails from the summit, and it turned out to be ice, and I got owned. The strange thing was that the snow was firm powder that day with little ice on the slopes.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Was there today from like 11am - 8pm. Terrain park finally open.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

sedition said:


> Was there today from like 11am - 8pm. Terrain park finally open.


The park looks pretty decent too

I think they're going open up the Vickery triple this weekend


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

Actually yeah all sections of the mountain are open now

Snow Report

btw... anyone actually trust the WAWA snow report on a day to day basis


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

I went there the other day, night boarding. It was my first time on a mountain, on a student program. The lesson people were nice, and the rentals were great. It is a great place for beginners...I don't reccomend coming on a Friday Night, the lodge was packed. Overall, **** out of five.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

I haven't been in yet, but the park looks sick. Bit cramped, but what can you expect with the size of the mountain. Now I'm just looking to see when (on average) it empties out. Keeping my stuff in the car and looking to take "lunch breaks" at the mountain. Went up on Thursday and got dressed/undressed and took 4 nice runs in less than 50 minutes!


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

if you can swing it, best time times to go are days, Tues - Thur (i.e. people NOT talking a long weekend and going on a Mon or fri), or Sunday nights.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

I was up there last tuesday night, i think ski club started...holy crap there were millions and millions of 12-17 year olds....

I took off from work a bit early on Friday and got about 10 runs in within 2 hours, after that the crowds showed up


----------



## jaybap (Dec 1, 2008)

anyone go yesterday? I was suppoed to hit sunday to catch soem of that fresh, but didnt end up making it. might try and get there this week for some night riding. 

Bottom line with wachusett:

if they get snow its a blast.
if they dont and its icey its not much fun.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

jaybap said:


> if they dont and its icey its not much fun.


I've never seen really bad ice there, and have been going for many, many years. Yeah, there is a patch or two here and there, but it's nothing unmanagable. :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

jaybap said:


> anyone go yesterday? I was suppoed to hit sunday to catch soem of that fresh, but didnt end up making it. might try and get there this week for some night riding.
> 
> Bottom line with wachusett:
> 
> ...



Hey
I was there last night, the conditions were great, it was a little bit crowded though, around 8:30 it thinned out... The snow is really perfect up there now.


----------



## jaybap (Dec 1, 2008)

sedition said:


> I've never seen really bad ice there, and have been going for many, many years. Yeah, there is a patch or two here and there, but it's nothing unmanagable. :dunno:


yeah your right. Its never super icey. For me, i love wachusett for those days you wake up to 6" of fresh and can get to the mnt in 45 min. I was at Stowe a week ago. Now that was icey!


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

sedition said:


> I've never seen really bad ice there, and have been going for many, many years. Yeah, there is a patch or two here and there, but it's nothing unmanagable. :dunno:


Ah you should have been there 2 weeks ago, last Sunday I think it was....it was 60 degrees outside and the face of every trail was all ice. There was practically no snow at all.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

CapitalEast said:


> Ah you should have been there 2 weeks ago, last Sunday I think it was....it was 60 degrees outside and the face of every trail was all ice. There was practically no snow at all.


I am not going to consider "extreme conditions" (i.e. super warm, little snow, spring conditions, etc) into that because (a) you should expect that with such weather, and (2) they are so rare. 

Besides, there was that massive ice storm 2 weeks ago that kinda messed up the entire state, left people w/o power for 12 days, etc.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

jaybap said:


> i love wachusett for those days you wake up to 6" of fresh and can get to the mnt in 45 min.


First runs down Smith after snowfall or grooming is the best thing ever.


----------



## jaybap (Dec 1, 2008)

sedition said:


> First runs down Smith after snowfall or grooming is the best thing ever.


I was there like 4 weeks ago when we got that 10" storm. Was some of the most fun ive had snowboarding in a long time.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

Does anybody know if all three passes on the 3 for $99 deal can be used by three separate people in one day?


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

jaybap said:


> I was there like 4 weeks ago when we got that 10" storm. Was some of the most fun ive had snowboarding in a long time.


Yeah, Smith is the best trail there (aside from the park). Hardly anyone rides it (because of that steep part), and then the lower half has all those fun rollers. Usually always has the best conditions on the mountain, and the least amount of traffic.


----------



## Rip and Ship (Nov 29, 2008)

When is/was that 24 hour event this season?


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

sedition said:


> Yeah, Smith is the best trail there (aside from the park). Hardly anyone rides it (because of that steep part), and then the lower half has all those fun rollers. Usually always has the best conditions on the mountain, and the least amount of traffic.


People that are scared of Smith crack me up. Even on a medium sized local like Sunapee that trail would be a blue. The only trouble I ever have on that trails are locals bombing down without paying attention to other people.

But I have to disagree on the ice. The bunny slope side is all ice, all the time since there are always around 1,000 people on it.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

SpringheelJack said:


> People that are scared of Smith crack me up. Even on a medium sized local like Sunapee that trail would be a blue. The only trouble I ever have on that trails are locals bombing down without paying attention to other people.
> 
> But I have to disagree on the ice. The bunny slope side is all ice, all the time since there are always around 1,000 people on it.


Smith: I dunno. I've been on some blacks at Sunday River, Stratton, Waterville, Okemo, etc that aren't as steep as that one section. I've also been on blues that were over-all more challanging than Smith.

Bunny Hill: Every once in awhile I go over there when I want to work on some flat land butter thingy. Occasionally there are small, but fun terrain over there. I always bail-out after on run because that life so damn slow, and stops every 3rd chair. So, I'll just have to take your word for it on the ice factor....but that is also just one trail. The rest of the mountain is never all that bad.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

Haha, yeah, that has to be the slowest lift in creation. Without all the people crashing into each other to entertain me, it'd be unbearable. I suppose the rest of the mountain doesn't get all that icy, the downside is that it's almost all manmade so it feels weird. I was there last night, and the Smith/10th lift closed because they froze it with their snow guns, and everything on the Ralph's side felt like I was riding on astroturf.

Their park is retarded this year though. It's a bunch of giant, oddly shaped jumps that you can't even get speed for, and rails almost no one in Wachusetts can hit, besides a few regular gaped ones. That and it's laid out seemingly at random. The 'beginner park' they built on Sundowner is just a few rollers. They need to quit trying to compete with the bigger mountains and just build a beginner park with a couple of bigger features to keep the park rats happy, they just don't have the space or snow for what they're trying to do.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Hell yeah I love wawa. I usually end up lapping Connifer Connection and just spinning of all those fun little side hits. Their park isn't usually to bad, but I heard that they aren't putting the pipe in this year because of some lawsuit.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

As if the half pipe was somewat useful..


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

Squid267, who do you think you are saying that the halfpipe sucks. I bet that you can't even do it and bryce probably just pulls gay nosegrabs off of it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

Wow, I love Wachusett! It was my favorite mountain for quite a long time. I haven't been in a while, though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

Wawa was planning on digging out a halfpipe, but the town wouldn't let them because of environmental reasons (as if digging a ditch was nearly as bad as the extra 3 tons of fake snow Wawa has to make a year to maintain a halfpipe) and now they're sulking and not building a halfpipe at all. Dumb all around.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

Finally sat through the safety schmeel and got a pass. The park looks bigger from the air than it actually feels. Tight, tight, tight. I'll also have to agree with the _random setup_ sentiment expressed as well. Luckily, there was hardly anyone around yesterday afternoon when I was there so it wasn't too bad. 

I cut two people off at near the bottom by the kinked rail, so I'm fully waiting for my bad karma to arrive. 

Beyond that, super nice conditions and tons of little hidden powder stashes everywhere!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

I have a night pass to Wachusett. I went monday night and there were shitloads of powder stashes on every single run. 

Its kinda fun jumping them and dodging them, it gave me legs a good work out i guess


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

Supposedly their new 'rail yard' in those new trails I've haven't seen (Or have any real idea where they are) and their beginner park are open now. Beginner park, if it's anything like it was is probably still just rollers and maybe a box, but the railyard sounds interesting, unless Wawa just set up more ridiculous rails that no one wants to hit.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

SpringheelJack said:


> Supposedly their new 'rail yard' in those new trails I've haven't seen (Or have any real idea where they are) and their beginner park are open now. Beginner park, if it's anything like it was is probably still just rollers and maybe a box, but the railyard sounds interesting, unless Wawa just set up more ridiculous rails that no one wants to hit.


If they put up one more tree rail thing im gunna kill 'em


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

No shit, there must have been a sale on those things.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

How do i set up a time to get a park pass? Do they do it everyday?


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

RoBBieSCHOOO said:


> How do i set up a time to get a park pass? Do they do it everyday?


Just walk into that tent by the lift...


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

sedition said:


> Just walk into that tent by the lift...


So they do have it out everyday?

i didnt see it last time i went, maybe im just delusional


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

RoBBieSCHOOO said:


> So they do have it out everyday?
> 
> i didnt see it last time i went, maybe im just delusional


Seen it when I've been there. If not sure, just call the customer service desk, and I'm sure they can tell you all you need to know.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

sedition said:


> Seen it when I've been there. If not sure, just call the customer service desk, and I'm sure they can tell you all you need to know.


I'm there about every other day, I havent seen them take it down...it's a big tent near the "A" Quad right outside the lodge


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah, so I tried that mogul run on 10th today. Switch. The line between inspired and "idiot" is often blurred. This was a clear-cut case. I had squarely positioned myself within the "idiot" camp.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

Haha, that's about the tightest set of moguls I've ever seen. I don't f with those things regular. I don't even see many skiers hit them, and the ones I do usually look like they're regretting their decision.


----------

